# Bindi Babies Photo Shoot :)



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

You all must have had the best time getting these pix.... what a precious group they are. The single pup lounging back with both paws up in the red wagon just breaks my heart - what a cutie! 

Thank you so much for sharing these, love seeing how much they've changed! love them!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

They are beautiful, just as their mom.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'll put my order in now for 1 basket of puppies and a red wagon puppy! They are all too cute, what fun the photo shoot must have been.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

So cute!!!!! I saw these on facebook but couldn't comment on them since I'm not friends with Yvette. They look so much like Kira as a baby (I attached a picture of her at 4 weeks for comparison, Hero definitely stamps his look on those babies!  ), they could have been part of the same litter! Kira sends kisses to her baby brothers and sisters


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Too cute for their own good!!!


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Melted my heart! Such sweet babies!!!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> So cute!!!!! I saw these on facebook but couldn't comment on them since I'm not friends with Yvette. They look so much like Kira as a baby (I attached a picture of her at 4 weeks for comparison, Hero definitely stamps his look on those babies!  ), they could have been part of the same litter! Kira sends kisses to her baby brothers and sisters


Oh my gosh-I can't believe how much she looks like my guys!!!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

They are sooo beautiful!! The pictures are great.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Gorgeous pictures of these beautiful pups-it must have been so much fun taking these pictures.


----------



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

I love it! The yawning one is just great. I bet they were tired after their long day.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Gorgeous pups!! They are too cute!


----------



## LaylaBauer1718 (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh my GOSH!!!! They are so beautiful/ adorable/ cute/ snuggly/ fluffy!!!! Great pictures, thanks for sharing- these brightened my day!


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

What beautiful puppies! The pictures are so cute!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh my. Absolutely adorable pups and wonderful pics. I'm having serious puppy fever and these surely helped!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Tell me, please, how could ANY PERSON look at those adorable faces and NOT WANT a golden puppy! My English Setteres were beautiful puppies, my Irirsh Setter was a beautiful puppy (first one was grown when he showed up at our door) but NONE were as adorable as a golden puppy. What is it about golden?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Just saw the puppy pics, oh they are gorgeous. Really just what you picture in a picture perfect golden pup!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I just want to squeeze their little sweet faces!!!!!


----------

